# Kirstie Alley is gaining the weight back



## hortoen (Oct 26, 2006)

She was spotted recently while shopping
http://www.viply.de/?p=790#comments
I would say
the first 30lbs are back on her


----------



## HappyFatChick (Oct 26, 2006)

And I just saw her doing a JennyCraig commericial touting her 75 pound weight loss. I think we all know how hard it is to keep it off.


----------



## altered states (Oct 26, 2006)

hortoen said:


> She was spotted recently while shopping
> http://www.viply.de/?p=790#comments
> I would say
> the first 30lbs are back on her



Hard to tell, but I'm not surprised. I skimmed the book she put out, while she was doing Fat Actress and just before the Jenny Craig thing and she's still waaay cuckoo-for-cocoapuffs. Weight loss for external reasons - be it money or acceptance - is always doomed.


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 26, 2006)

Too bad she can't learn to accept herself instead of what Hollywood "standards" want her to be. And celebs flogging the latest weight loss fad has always been a sure moneymaker for the star and the sponsor. 

Losing weight did nothing for her jawline, she looked better bigger.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 28, 2006)

AtlasD said:


> Too bad she can't learn to accept herself instead of what Hollywood "standards" want her to be. And celebs flogging the latest weight loss fad has always been a sure moneymaker for the star and the sponsor.
> 
> Losing weight did nothing for her jawline, she looked better bigger.



Same with Anna Nicole Smith who has a very severe jawline that is enhanced when she is thinner.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Oct 28, 2006)

hortoen said:


> She was spotted recently while shopping
> http://www.viply.de/?p=790#comments
> I would say
> the first 30lbs are back on her



Don't forget, in the Jenny Craig ads they have her corseted in very tight dresses and posed from her "thinnest" angles... even having lost 75 pounds she's NOT tiny by any means. I think these candid shots just show her as she really is and are not as flattering as the adverts.

Besides, she's too much of an attention whore to screw up her latest dance in the spotlight, imho.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 29, 2006)

I remember seeing her in an episode of "Without a Trace" when she was very heavy (maybe her heaviest). Her performance was very good, perhaps the best thing I've seen her in. Of course, the "Fat Actress" thing was more of a ham-fest done for laughs, but if she wants to she can really act.

Would be nice to see her back to her bigger self again, but I think she's so unhappy with her treatment in the press when she's fat that she'd sooner have surgery than stay big.

Brenda


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 29, 2006)

Kirstie Alley always beautiful ...gaining weight or not :batting:

about the picture inside the link...yeah I think she gain some weight


----------



## isotope (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't see anything past the loud, obvnoxious and fake personality she's got.

So, i'll just take your word for it.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm just annoyed that she publically denounced FAs as sick perves.

Of course. Anyone must be demented or neurotic to be attracted to YOU Ms. Alley. We have to be psychopathic to dare find you "beautiful". ><


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2006)

Of course she's going to gain her weight back... she just lost it to get a tv show. 
Enjoy the roller coaster ride of weight loss and gain , Kirstie...


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone see her video on cnn.com? Too bad she felt the need to lose all that weight to fit in, but I'm impressed that she was willing to show off her thighs which by Hollywood standards are very curvy.

She looks damn good for age 55. You gotta love her publicist though, "She's lost 75 pounds, down to about 145." Maybe if about means 175/180 sure. No wonder so many women have eating disorders in this country. Anything anywhere near 200 pounds is considered a whale.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't watch the show, but couldn't avoid having someone send me this link in my work email today. Here she is on Oprah. 







p.s. - She has gained weight? Who knows? Who cares? If she is happy, good for her. I wish she'd quit the annoying Jenny Craig ads. Seeing them is a reminder of that particular diet failure and that I paid $225 for a "lifetime membership" 10 years ago. Such a waste...


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 7, 2006)

wow. I think she's still quite curvy. Nice thighs!


----------



## HEINEKEN (Nov 8, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> wow. I think she's still quite curvy. Nice thighs!



Agreed!!! I love her thighs...wish I could have seen her thighs when she was a bit more rotund!!!


----------



## altered states (Nov 8, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Anyone see her video on cnn.com? Too bad she felt the need to lose all that weight to fit in, but I'm impressed that she was willing to show off her thighs which by Hollywood standards are very curvy.



She seemed high as a kite in the Oprah interview, slurry-voiced and blurry-eyed, and not particularly healthy. I think it's great if she wants to lose weight, but she still has a few demons to conquer and I seriously question if this whole thing is all diet and exercise.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 8, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I didn't watch the show, but couldn't avoid having someone send me this link in my work email today. Here she is on Oprah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap, she looks fantastic.


----------



## vlrga (Nov 8, 2006)

I found the YouTube video of it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5rngKHibrM&NR


----------



## hortoen (May 20, 2008)

nice to see the Jo-Jo effect is working pretty well on Kirstie

she's close to the weight she's been a few years before

http://www.viply.de/?p=6351


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

I watched Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan the other day, and I'd forgotten she was in it. She's almost unrecognisable.


----------



## blubrluvr (May 21, 2008)

She needs to be sent to Gold Base so that an auditor can put her on the cans and rid her of those body thetans! 

http://clambake.org/


----------



## Actor4hire (May 21, 2008)

I wish her no harm, but shame on her anyways. When she was fat, all she kept saying is "I like my self the way that I am" "I don't mind being fat" 

Then Jenny came a calling with her check book & BAM it became "I wasn't really happy when I was fat" "I don't think anybody who is fat can honestly say they are happy with their bodies" 

Eat up Kirsty!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 21, 2008)

pendulous said:


> I watched Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan the other day, and I'd forgotten she was in it. She's almost unrecognisable.


Fucking ruined continuity with that shit. Damn.


----------



## gunther (May 21, 2008)

Better Kirstie Alley film: "Summer School" or "Drop Dead Gorgeous"?


----------



## Waxwing (May 22, 2008)

pendulous said:


> I watched Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan the other day, and I'd forgotten she was in it. She's almost unrecognisable.



Not because of the weight difference, but because it was before she joined a cult and became insane.


----------



## Neen (May 22, 2008)

I've met kirsty in person two years ago in maine..(she's got a gorgeous summer home there) and she was chunky..she was just starting her jenny craig, and i went up to her and said 'FETTUCHINE'! and she laughed..yeah, she's a big girl..very nice and curvy.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 23, 2008)

pendulous said:


> I watched Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan the other day, and I'd forgotten she was in it. She's almost unrecognisable.



LT Saavik....how could we forget? Lets see her try to fit into a Starfleet Uniform now lol


----------



## blubrluvr (Jun 5, 2008)

stories circulating now that he weight gain is INTENTIONAL! 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/02/19/kirstie-alley-launching-o_n_87447.html

Of course we know any such enterprise would be a front for Scientology, but the thought of Kirstie packing on pounds purposefully is, well, arousing.

At least for this boy....


----------

